# Canning breakfast sausage today



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi All, 

Do you think I can do this? Brown the sausage patties without cooking them all the way (if possible, maybe high heat?) and then put them in wide mouth jars to pressure can? Seems like a plan to me, but I'm going to do 14 pints and don't want 14 pints of yucky sausage! (I so hate pulling everything out so it's better to do a big job). I've done Italian sausage before in crumbles-yum!


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Sure you can. Link to the instructions: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/ground_chopped.html


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

This woman has done it - she says how here

http://creativecanning.blogspot.com/2010/06/sausage-patties.html

Her canning methods aren't always 100% up to standard, but she does a good job of mentioning when she does something that is not NCHFP approved. I'm only linking since she mentions how she cooks and her comments about taste.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks all. I did it the way the creative blogspot lady did hers. Without added liquid. I've done chicken with and without water, too, and the jury's out on which is better. The raw chicken without added broth made its own broth, though. 

I got this Jimmy Dean sausage in a 3 lb chub at Costco for $7.99 I believe. I did 3 of those chubs and had about 8 patties leftover for tomorrow's breakfast. Each pint held 6 patties easily. Thanks again.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Did it have sage in it. I understand that canning things with sage can result in a very off taste. Do let us know how it worked after you try them.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> Did it have sage in it. I understand that canning things with sage can result in a very off taste. Do let us know how it worked after you try them.


This is what I have heard also,so when talking to our butcher,I specificaly ask about the herbs put in our pork.


----------

